# wanted adult sulcata



## RebelandYankee (May 7, 2013)

looking to ad another sulcata to my group currently in the process of building a new pen and would like to take in a rescue adult or just a adult in general. Im located in west palm beach Florida and would be willing to drive a good distance to pick one up. Also willing to pay a fee for one if need be. little about me i work at a go green health institute and have a endless supply of organic veggies all my torts feed on along with mazuri. own my house also not renting so no worry about living situation changes and have plenty of space in my fenced in back yard for them to roam around with no worries. Shoot me a pm or comment and let me know. Always willing to take in any rescue tortoises of any kind around the area have plenty of room and food no size to big. Thanks


----------



## Laura (May 7, 2013)

as long as you have the room to keep separate if need be... and you are not going to breed them... contact a local rescue.. lots in need.. or Long Island Rescue... they will ship to you..


----------



## rideburton87 (May 8, 2013)

wizard1962 just posted a thread called "Help 2 sulcatas" and he's looking to get rid of a 130lb sulcata..


----------



## RebelandYankee (May 8, 2013)

ok thanks ill check his thread out. Theres no breeding with me there just my pets i just enjoy helping them out when i can ill have to try and search to see if there is any local rescues by me ill try contacting the one you said to


----------



## gatormom (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi There! My daughter is moving to South Carolina and can't take her 8 year old African Spur Thigh with her due to temps there. Figgy is a female, very healthy and has always been well taken care of. Is it possible that you would consider adopting her? My daughter lives in Cooper City and leaves next week for South Carolina. She really wants someone to love Figgy and has had no luck in finding someone she trusts to take her. If you can't help, is it possible that you might know a loving person for Figgy? Thanks in advance for anything you can do to help find Figgy a loving home. Gen's Mom


----------



## RebelandYankee (Jun 2, 2013)

i emailed you back kathy with my contact info feel free to call me.


----------

